# Chaps would have been a lot cheaper



## dakota_dj (Sep 27, 2008)

Last night I was cutting up limbs that had blown down during the windstorm from Ike 2 weeks ago. I am almost done and the next thing I know is my chainsaw is caught in my jeans. I try to pull the saw out of the jeans, but it takes a while to get it out. I don't feel anything except the chain and bar is very hot against my leg. After I get the saw shut off and pulled out of the pant leg, I feel blood running down my leg and into my boot. Trip to the ER and I have 6 lacerations. After 4 hours and 36 stiches, I am sewed back together and going home. Could have been a lot worse than it was.

I had just purchased a new chain for my MS270C and this was the 1st time I used the yellow chain instead of the green chain. Don't know if that had anything to do with the incident or not. 

While at the dealer, I looked at the safety helmet with mesh shield and chaps and decided I didn't want to spend the money for them now. I should have because it would have been a lot cheaper and less painful than going to the ER.

I will be getting the safety gear before I pick up the chainsaw again.


Lesson learned the hard way.


Tim


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 27, 2008)

Glad you are ok. Regardless of the chain it would have happened. I too pass on the chaps everytime in the store. I think I may rethink....


----------



## Philbert (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope you are OK Tim - sorry you learned the hard way.

Saw cuts can occur with any color chain - didn't sound like your incident involved kickback - especially when limbs are a tangled mess after storm damage.

Philbert


----------



## Sprig (Sep 27, 2008)

A lesson learned no doubt, glad it wasn't worse fer ya!
I notice with my 270 it takes a sec or two to wind down to idle (the chain still moves till then), and if your boogeyin' along I can see why such an accident could happen.
This is why, especially with small saws (because of a tendancy to let go of the handle and carry/swing with one hand) engage the chain-break when you go from one spot to another or out of the cut even, and for Cripes sakes guys get at least some half-chaps and use them!!
As far too many of us know (me included), it only take a split second of inattention to wreck your day, or your life.

 and work safe and aware All!!

Serge


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 28, 2008)

Please post some pictures, I email them to clients and show them to friends that choose to use saws without protective gear, they work wonders in making people more aware of just what they are getting into. I dont have a good "must wear chaps" pics with leg injuries by chainsaw


----------



## JS Landscaping (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to hear your alright and it wasnt worse! My chaps saved my left leg last year after a freak accident with my MS460 deep in the woods on a logging job. It happened very quick and if I wasnt wearing them that day I really dont know what the out come would have been, given my location and the severty of getting cut with a saw at full tilt. The chaps did thier job and jammed that chain up before I even realized what had happened and picked myself up off the ground. The impact was so great that it litterally knocked me off my feet and on my rear. If I didnt have those Stihl Chaps on Id probably be an amputee or might have bled out before even getting help. There is a major artery in your legs, and from my experience with the FD and EMS, it pumps a lot of blood very quickly and is very easy too die from a loss of blood. Scares me to see other co-workers not wear em, with the attitude "it wont happen to me ive been running a saw ___ amount of years" The full set of PPE is definatly worth it! I wear it all religiously, always have and always will, I want to live to climb another day.


----------



## superfire (Sep 30, 2008)

*good to hear your safe*

could have been worse. check this link out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0 :jawdrop: :censored: :jawdrop:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 30, 2008)

superfire said:


> could have been worse. check this link out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0 :jawdrop: :censored: :jawdrop:



Hey thank you very much for that, awesome bit of footage, emailing it to a few mates and my dad now!


----------

